# Search criteria - words under four letters



## jess oh seven

It seems that we are no longer able to search for words that are under four letters long within the forums. This is quite frustrating as there are a lot of small yet important words that are essential! I am having so much difficulty finding relevant topics now, whereas this was never an issue before. 

Is there any chance it could be changed back?

Thanks!


----------



## nichec

jess oh seven said:


> It seems that we are no longer able to search for words that are under four letters long within the forums. This is quite frustrating as there are a lot of small yet important words that are essential! I am having so much difficulty finding relevant topics now, whereas this was never an issue before.
> 
> Is there any chance it could be changed back?
> 
> Thanks!


 
Me too. It seems that I can never find what I am looking for........


----------



## Jana337

Give me some real examples of what you wanted to find and couldn't, and I will show you that the new limit needn't restrict you. 

Search tutorial. Woefully incomplete but oh well.


----------



## TimLA

One trick is to put a series of words in quotes.
For example, don't enter:

a corto

but you can enter: "a corto"
and get reasonable results.


----------



## Trisia

Actually I even tried to put just _sb_ in quotes and it worked, both in the dictionary and the forum search & advanced search. So I see no problem there


----------



## jess oh seven

^ ah ok, if you put it in quotes as if it's a specific phrase, then it works? I shall try! Thank you for your help. 

Yesterday I was looking for "How long does it take?" and since 2 of the key words are too short, it gave me a terrible response. I will try it in quotation marks though, thanks!


----------



## Jana337

It's smart to start with the dictionary because it's way faster than the forum search engine.
http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=how long take


----------



## Schenker

Jana337 said:


> Give me some real examples of what you wanted to find and couldn't, and I will show you that the new limit needn't restrict you.
> 
> Search tutorial. Woefully incomplete but oh well.


 
Hola. Yo tambien pensaba poner un thread sobre este tema. 
El consejo de las comillas es muy efectivo, (gracias!!). Pero cuando he buscado palabras de 2 letras que son clave en el italiano (tu lo sabes bien Jana ya que eres moderadora en ese foro) como "ne", "ci", "vi" etc, el buscador no funciona. ¿Hay alguna forma de buscarlas?, o ¿no sería más simple no poner limitantes para el "Search this forum"?. 
Muchas gracias. Saludos.


----------



## Jana337

Schenker said:


> Hola. Yo tambien pensaba poner un thread sobre este tema.
> El consejo de las comillas es muy efectivo, (gracias!!). Pero cuando he buscado palabras de 2 letras que son clave en el italiano (tu lo sabes bien Jana ya que eres moderadora en ese foro) como "ne", "ci", "vi" etc, el buscador no funciona. ¿Hay alguna forma de buscarlas?, o ¿no sería más simple no poner limitantes para el "Search this forum"?.
> Muchas gracias. Saludos.


*"ne" *en vez de *ne*, buscar sólo en títulos. Muy extraño, ¿verdad?  

Pero si es posible, se deberían omitir esas palabras cortas, sobre todo los artículos y las preposiciones ("ne" es una excepción, claro) ya que casi todos los títulos las contienen y el server se sofoca, desgraciado.


----------

